

"Buy Gold" vs. "Buy Bitcoin" on Google Trends - a3voices
http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=buy+gold%2C+buy+bitcoin#q=buy%20gold%2C%20buy%20bitcoin&date=today%2012-m&cmpt=q

======
Bootvis
Down for me :( Quotum has been reached (not sure which quotum, I don't use
Google Trends often). Can someone please post the chart?

~~~
wielebny
[http://lbiegaj.netshock.pl/_/screenshot-25-11-13-052041088.p...](http://lbiegaj.netshock.pl/_/screenshot-25-11-13-052041088.png)

------
Gnewt
What was the event in April causing a spike in both searches?

~~~
ISL
Cypriot bank craziness, perhaps?

Bitcoin was in one of its bubbly phases at the time.

------
EGreg
And of course Peter Schiff is predictably on one side of Bitcoin vs Gold ...
take a guess which one:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L7SOPDOvvI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L7SOPDOvvI)

